# Probleme mit JApplet



## Mirko07 (23. Mai 2008)

Sehr geehrte Java-Gemeinde,

ich bin Java-Novize und hab mich mal am obligatorischen Chat versucht.
Als Applikation läuft alles ganz ordentlich, aber das JApplet für den Client macht Streß:

Die Oberfläche wird erzeugt und richtig angezeigt.

1. Ich habe mir einige Statusmeldungen mit JOptionPane anzeigen lassen. Geht auch. Aber die Dialogboxen verschwinden nicht mehr. Anzeige mit 
	
	
	
	





```
showStatus()
```
 funktioniert nicht.

2.Die Bearbeitung des Nachrichten-Einganges läuft in einem eigenen Thread (geht auch als Applikation). Beim Zugriff auf Objekte, die ich direkt in der von JApplet abgeleiteten Klasse angelegt und  mit 
	
	
	
	





```
init()
```
 erzeugt habe, erhalte ich eine NullPointerExeption. Klingt für mich nach _Objekte nicht angelegt_.

Ich habe ausschließlich Swing-Komponenten verwendet.

OS: Windows XP SP2, JDK 5, IE7

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2008)

Das ist zu wenig, um dein Problem nachvollziehen zu können.


----------



## Mirko07 (23. Mai 2008)

Das ging ja fix.

Woran fehlt es?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2008)

An kompilierbarem Code, man kann dein Problem nicht erfassen, weil man nichts sehen oder testen kann.


----------



## Mirko07 (23. Mai 2008)

Kann ich das irgendwie als File-Anhänge schicken. Ist ganz schön viel.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2008)

Guck mal im Forenkopf, da gibts eine Funktion Eigene Dateien, da kannst du Matetial ablegen, für die die dir helfen wollen. Du kannst Code ansonsten auch im Codeschnipsel-Forum posten und dann in beiden Fällen hier den Link dorthin posten.


----------



## Mirko07 (23. Mai 2008)

Habe alle Files in Eigene Dateien abgelegt

EinfacherChatClient2.java ist die funktionierende Applikation
EinfacherChatServer1.java  ist das nicht funktionierende Applet
EinfacherChatServer1.java  ist natürlich der Server
Die anderen sind Hilfsklassen bzw. die aufrufende HTML-Datei

Das ganze läuft mit rmi

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen


Die Nutzer werden normalerweise in einem serialisierten Verctor-Objekt gespeichert. ABer soweit lief das Applet gar nicht.


_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 23.05.2008 um 18:16 Uhr editiert.
Links zu den Sourcen eingefügt._


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2008)

Die fehlenden Links müsstest du bitte noch einfügen.


----------



## Mirko07 (23. Mai 2008)

fehlende Links ? ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2008)

Ja, das nahm ich jetzt an, weil du 3 Klassen in deinem Posting namentlich genannt hast, aber von weiteren Dateien gesprochen hast. Ich habe dann erst mal die Links zu den Dateien in deinem Eigene-Dateien-Verzeichnis in deinen Post gesetzt. Hast du nur die 3 Dateien hochgeladen, oder sinds mehr?


----------



## Mirko07 (23. Mai 2008)

Das sind noch einige mehr:

ChatMessage.java
ChatUser.java
LoginData.java
MeinRemoteClient.java
MeinRemoteImpl.java
PMClient.java
UserAdminDialog.java
UserDialog.java

_Dieser Beitrag wurde von L-ectron-X am 25.05.2008 um 16:02 Uhr editiert.
Links zu den Sourcen eingefügt._


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2008)

Das klingt zwar verrückt, aber das ursprüngliche Problem hat sich selbst geheilt.

Dafür ist im Anschluß an das Login der Explorer fest...


----------



## Mirko07 (25. Mai 2008)

Mist! Vergessen anzumelden.

Das klingt zwar verrückt, aber das ursprüngliche Problem hat sich selbst geheilt. 

Dafür ist im Anschluß an das Login der Explorer fest...


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir deinen Code noch nicht angeschaut, welche Fehlermeldungen hast du?
Falls du etwas an den Dateien veränderst, lade sie bitte noch mal hoch. Und ganz wichtig: Erzeuge Links, wie oben, sonst wird es schwierig, die Dateien herunterzuladen.


----------



## Mirko07 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich werd noch mal uploaden. HAb aber eigentlich nix verändert. Vielleicht mal ein repaint() eingeworfen.
Fehlermeldung krieg ich nicht. Der Explorer ist einfach nur fest...


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habs geheilt.
Zum einen waren Objekte an der falschen Stelle deklariert.

Und zum anderen sind die Sicherheitseinstellungen im IE7 ein kleines Träumchen...
Im Mozilla hats gefunzt...

Trotzdem herzlichsten Dank einstweilen... :lol:


----------



## Mirko07 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich lern das schon noch, daß ich mich anmelden muß   

Ich habs geheilt. 
Zum einen waren Objekte an der falschen Stelle deklariert. 

Und zum anderen sind die Sicherheitseinstellungen im IE7 ein kleines Träumchen... 
Im Mozilla hats gefunzt... 

Trotzdem herzlichsten Dank einstweilen...


----------



## Mirko07 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich muß doch noch mal nerven.

Das Applet EinfacherChatClient3.java läuft soweit. *ist neu hochgeladen*
Der Screen wird aber nur aktualisiert, wenn vorher ein JOptionPane-Dialog zu sehen war.

Was isn das nu wieder.


----------



## Mirko07 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habs.

Ist vielleicht nicht die feine Art, aber mit 
	
	
	
	





```
paintAll()
```
 nach Veränderungen in GUI-Feldern ging es.

Wie geht das denn richtig?


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2008)

Versuch mal validate();


----------



## Mirko07 (31. Mai 2008)

```
validate();
```
 haut hin

Danke.


----------

